# More Tyton Tip Tweaking (Spanish style pins)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

My Tyton frame is becoming, if it already isn't, my favourite frame. It even trumps my Capuchin. As I mentioned when I got these cores cut, I left the tips virgin so I could play around with differ tips and attachments. This is my third variation.

I took two long nails and bent them in to narrow U shape, carefully milled two undersized holes in each tip. The u-shapes were then press fit into place.

Stretched some 5080 on the arms and some shrink tube on the handle. She's ugly but just a proof of concept.

Forgoing tabs this time because I really wanted to try it tying rubber like most Spanish shooters do. These are Alliance bands, the big long 1/4" wide ones (for shooting 8mm)


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

There are no ugly slingshots never ever


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

That's freakin amazing. U are a genius Eric


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

There you go again, whipping your brain out and swinging it all around.....easy on the Capuchin talk, she may hear you.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is freaking cool. I love how you are always reinventing yourself, and trying new things. Always entertaining to watch your work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This one makes me a bit nervous. A press fit can be a dubious thing. Please be careful .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> This one makes me a bit nervous. A press fit can be a dubious thing. Please be careful .


I was worried too, but when I tried to pull the pins back out again....I couldn't get them to come out even pulling my full weight on it. I think it shouldn't be too much of a problem since the pressure it's pulling out, it's torquing the pins in the holes which makes them bite even harder.

I think I'll still pin them before scaling the sides. 

Thanks Randy!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > This one makes me a bit nervous. A press fit can be a dubious thing. Please be careful .
> ...


You are wise beyond your years


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This one makes me a bit nervous. A press fit can be a dubious thing. Please be careful .

I was worried too, but when I tried to pull the pins back out again....I couldn't get them to come out even pulling my full weight on it.* I think it shouldn't be too much of a problem since the pressure it's pulling out,* it's torquing the pins in the holes which makes them bite even harder.

I think I'll still pin them before scaling the sides. 

Thanks Randy!

Normally that is correct, But, and it is a* BIG* *BUT* !!!!!!!! you are dealing with vibration, and our company deals with that all the time, we were founded on vibration control.

Vibration does some funny things to all sorts of attachments, and that includes press fittings. I have seen things come apart that in a static state you would never be able to loosen !

All I can say is be careful buddy.

wll


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

The lil Tytons are by far my most used ( Super Pocketable, bb's are cheap and I Love showing off the Simple Sexiness of the walnut R/T) Thank Again, MaEsTRO! Can't Wait to Snag One of Your full size Tytons...


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Scaled her up today. Two dark slabs of black walnut, blue spacers, brass pins and a Caribbean rosewood makers mark.

The looped pins are internally pinned in place for safety.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Before I saw it with the scales on I was concerned about band failure due to rubbing on the top outer corner of the forks. I doubt that will be much of a prob now. I wonder if there would be any advantage to mounting like this?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Looks fantastic! Before I saw it with the scales on I was concerned about band failure due to rubbing on the top outer corner of the forks. I doubt that will be much of a prob now. I wonder if there would be any advantage to mounting like this?


I don't know if its advantageous or not. Just different.

I do want to adapt a sight on this, but I always use the left outside corner of the fork for a frame reference.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Scaled her up today. Two dark slabs of black walnut, blue spacers, brass pins and a Caribbean rosewood makers mark.
> 
> *The looped pins are internally pinned in place for safety*. !!!
> 
> ...


Yes, the pins being internally pinned is much better than a press fit for sure .... i have seen a host of press fits come undone unless under extreme pressure and a sealer.

wll


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> I do want to adapt a sight on this, but I always use the left outside corner of the fork for a frame reference.


Eric as these are already set up as TTF, it would not be much of a mod to have the top band (in side shooting) go through the inside of that U aligning the band within it. Graduations could be employed on the face of the U. All the stresses would be removed from the U and placed on the frame as normal but now you'd have the U to sight through. Thoughts?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Lee Silva has this now...he somehow managed to put some kind of foam plug into the slots and was shooting some super fast theraband Black.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Teach said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > I do want to adapt a sight on this, but I always use the left outside corner of the fork for a frame reference.
> ...


Not 100% on the same page as you for that idea....


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

LOL hey ideas are free!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Teach said:


> LOL hey ideas are free!


I mean I have no CLUE what you are talking about hahah


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Booahahaha, you cracked me up and made me pour water down the front of my shirt LOL. Ok lets try this again. I said;

Eric as these are already set up as TTF, it would not be much of a mod to have the top band (in side shooting) go through the inside of that U aligning the band within it.

When in shooting position. you would be looking at an upside down "U" on the top side of the frame. Rather than attaching the tubes to that "U" directly, attach them somewhere else like you would for a regular side shooter but instead of the tube just coming around the outside of the frame, have the tube come around the outside of the frame and then through the inside of that "U" and back to the pouch.

Graduations could be employed on the face of the U. (Imagine a pin sight on a hunting bow )All the stresses would be removed from the U (as the tube is no longer tied directly to the "U") and placed on the frame as normal but now you'd have the U to sight through. Thoughts?

Did that help or is it still clear as mud?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Teach said:


> Booahahaha, you cracked me up and made me pour water down the front of my shirt LOL. Ok lets try this again. I said;
> 
> Eric as these are already set up as TTF, it would not be much of a mod to have the top band (in side shooting) go through the inside of that U aligning the band within it.
> 
> ...


Definitely the later. Mud all over


----------



## Alexander Holman (Jun 8, 2015)

Btw, Loctite green works wonders rather than pinning.

Just another simpler option.

-X


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

JT, now he's messin wit me!!!!!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice nice


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If that looped steel was bent so it presented a slim orifice you could use more formidable bands, say half inch wide, and fold a band, push it through the orifice and use a match stick type retainer to keep it from pulling out. A vintage model did that on page http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/vintage.html#fireball specifically http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/pictures/sharpshooter2.jpg this one.

For those who use the fork tip as an aiming point, would that wing loop hide the target? For instinctive shooters or vertical hold shooters, or 45degree hold shooters it wouldn't matter. Just gangsta style like me wouldn't see the target.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

By the way, that's a neat idea...simple and fast band changes. That's the game for me at least..to fiddle around and tie a band set...then find you tied it so the pouch is off center by 1/8", cut the tie, redo it and on a bad day have to do it all again...pew...when you can just slip rubber in and out of a fork lickety split without ties, screws, tools or fiddle factors. As to why folks don't use simple attachments like you invented and other types that don't require diddly squat, is beyond me but hand crank start cars existed years after electric starters were invented so go figure.

I see a lot of stuff on the forum that was actually invented many years ago..check this vintage SS site
http://www.melchiormenzel.de/vintage/vintage.html

Among them a true long tom starship by Marksman some times ago, various ammo storage schemes such as 2 push button ones, many slotted tips and holes for easy/quick non tie attachment, some neat ergos.. a lot can be gleaned from this vintage SS web site.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > LOL hey ideas are free!
> ...


No excuses now Buddy. I traced my little Tyton and drew in the path of the tube route in red. The "U" section with indications as to how one might mark distances on the "U" for using it as a sight.

Sorry for the rotation of the photo. Could not find an option to rotate it properly.

Teach


----------

